# Piano Black Laquer



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Can someone point me at materials and instructions for how to apply a piano black laquer to MDF? I'd like to make the end caps and base stand piano black, if not too difficult. The alternative is a matte black like SVS subs.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Have a look at this. This is what I was going by when I was thinking of doing a piano black finish. Hope it helps and good luck:T 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=708768&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

That AVS :duh: link is dead, can any body point me toward a new or similar one?:duh: 
Nick


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi guys

this is a post by Shinobiwan, who does some fantastic diy speakers over at the diy site. Here is a link in which he describes how he gets the finish on his speakers.

All the best and hope it's what you're after

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83141&highlight=


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, that is an awesome link.
Nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

I have the link working now also. I think it must just have been down temporarily. I am sure glad it was down though, I never would have seen the second link if it wasn't.
Nick


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

It's a **** of a lot of work to do this finish. I have completed one of my floorstanders and I'm dreading having to do the second. In the end it is a pretty impressive finish though.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

That looks real good.I bet that finish did take a lot of work because the surface underneath would have to be perfect before painting or it will show through.
btw what drivers and crossover config are going to use in those cabinets?


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

The two mids are Tang Bands (W4-657SB), the tweeter is a Dayton DC25TS-8 and the woofer, which is horn loaded, is an 8" Tang Band W8-740C. The woofer is low-passed at 100 Hz, but the bandpass for the mids starts at 200 Hz. This is because of the rising response of the horn. I can't recall what the mid/tweet crossover point is. The design is from www.billfitzmaurice.com. I'll probably have to tweak the crossover a bit once I get them up and running since the MTM section is different than in the original design.


----------

